# Safe sale of Mechanical mods



## Nabeel Osman (22/8/17)

Good morning, Vapers

I have seen the grow in demand for Mechanical mod, and I am concerned. Uneducated people are able to purchase these Mods at will. Recently I encounted a vaper that did not know how to wick or even know the ohms of his coils, he was using a clone mech. 

My idea is that all vape stores only sell mechs after the buyer has either convinced the experienced sales person that he/she knows about how to use a mech, or has been educated on the use of a mech. The more experienced users can maybe have some classes or tutorials on mechanical mods, be it in person or via youtube videos.

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/17)

That would be great.
I have experienced sales people at vape suppliers that don't know that much either.
I think the reputable suppliers on this forum will always encourage that customers are informed and assisted.
I am more concerned about the sale of mech mods on facebook etc.


----------



## Nabeel Osman (22/8/17)

SAVaper said:


> That would be great.
> I have experienced sales people at vape suppliers that don't know that much either.
> I think the reputable suppliers on this forum will always encourage that customers are informed and assisted.
> I am more concerned about the sale of mech mods on facebook etc.


Yeah the 2nd hand market is hard to regulate. I fear incidents creating bans and sanctions on one of the best forms of vaping if not all of it as a whole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JollyVaper (22/8/17)

We already do this at our store. If a customer is looking to buy a mechanical mod we "test" them prior to the sale, and deny them the right to purchase a mech should they not have the necessary knowledge. 

If a customer displays the necessary knowledge and intimidation towards mech use they sign an indemnity and are given a crash course on safe mech use. We will also do their first build for them to show them how it's done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/17)

JollyVaper said:


> We already do this at our store. If a customer is looking to buy a mechanical mod we "test" them prior to the sale, and deny them the right to purchase a mech should they not have the necessary knowledge.
> 
> If a customer displays the necessary knowledge and intimidation towards mech use they sign an indemnity and are given a crash course on safe mech use. We will also do their first build for them to show them how it's done.



Awesome


----------



## Nabeel Osman (22/8/17)

JollyVaper said:


> We already do this at our store. If a customer is looking to buy a mechanical mod we "test" them prior to the sale, and deny them the right to purchase a mech should they not have the necessary knowledge.
> 
> If a customer displays the necessary knowledge and intimidation towards mech use they sign an indemnity and are given a crash course on safe mech use. We will also do their first build for them to show them how it's done.


Excellent, can we spread this to all stores??? Love the indemnity part, the community does not become liable for the stupidity acts of an individual.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (22/8/17)

At the end of the day, when people "experiment" or use wrecklessly, bad results can come.
people with regulated mods who use ripped batteries can also get hurt.

i love what Vapeking and other stores, forums, and vapers are doing to protect vaping as a whole, but the most important task of all is battery safety. no matter how well you know how to build, wick or vape. a bad battery can end badly.

lets keep our wraps whole and our eyes open to the dangers out there. mechs are awesome, and just need a bit more attention to detail, thats all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/8/17)

This is a risk to the vape industry and is a good point to eleborate on in the shops. I know some shops that do test the knowledge before they allow you to make the purchase and that is perfect. I have also thought of maybe shops having "class" on this not just to mech owners but also regulated owners. Or even at Vapecon have a talk about it. Because skills shortage will not only bring the vape industry down but our general lives as well. I dont want to continue on this route because i am very passionate about the "monster" we face everyday in our work and personal lives. 

But to finilize my thoughts on this. 

Ohms law is important to be known by all vapers. Not just mechanical owners but also regulated mod owners. 

A discussion and talk where interaction is between the presenter and the "class" will be alot more beneficial to the understanding of ohms law than what we could put a price on for our vape industry.

Just my 5c.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman (22/8/17)

antonherbst said:


> This is a risk to the vape industry and is a good point to eleborate on in the shops. I know some shops that do test the knowledge before they allow you to make the purchase and that is perfect. I have also thought of maybe shops having "class" on this not just to mech owners but also regulated owners. Or even at Vapecon have a talk about it. Because skills shortage will not only bring the vape industry down but our general lives as well. I dont want to continue on this route because i am very passionate about the "monster" we face everyday in our work and personal lives.
> 
> But to finilize my thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly my point, there's a need for education and some1 needs to step up and provide it. I myself am not experienced enough but will support any person willing to do so. Vapecon is a perfect place to address this and get the correct role players involved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/8/17)

Thing is most vapers might think they inderstand the full concept of just ohms law but as you pointed out in the previuos post. Ohms law will only protect you with properly wrapped batteries and a good coil. Most people i have asked does not even think of the battery or coil for safety purposes. So i am tagging @Silver and @Rob Fisher and @Stosta and @shaunnadan. Maybe something you guys have covered already for vapecon or something we can do on the next one? Just a concerned vaper and risk manager here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (22/8/17)

Great thread @Nabeel Osman 

I know there are several responsible vape stores that check to see if a customer has the knowledge before they sell him/her a mechanical mod.

I suppose the second hand market is more problematic.

Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" so vendors can discuss more freely how they handle this issue. Would be great to hear from them on this and keep this thread going...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

